# PS4 slim to soundbar



## Aaron139 (Dec 11, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm not great with technology...but I have just bought a PS4 and the sound from the tv is not great quality so I bought a soundbar - problem being I'm not sure how to have the sound come from soundbar and visual on tv. Seems to be either/or. 

Any help would be much appreciated! 
Thanks!


----------



## Aaron139 (Dec 11, 2016)

To be more specific...it is a PS4 slim so doesn't have to usual sound output port


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

What is the exact model of the TV you have? You might be able to connect the sound bar to the TV and have it output all the audio through the sound bar.


----------



## Aaron139 (Dec 11, 2016)

Hi Rob,

The TV is a Bush 50 inch 1080p LED


----------



## howy (May 6, 2005)

Aaron,
I recently had some issues with a soundbar and have some info that might help. 
HDMI is always your best option. If that's not available... use a digital output like optical or digital coaxial.
You can buy both of those cables from Walmart if you don't already have them.
So in general you have 2 options. 
Option 1:
If your TV and soundbar have HDMI with ARC (you will see it say ARC next to the HDMI connector) then plug your HDMI cable from your PS4 into your soundbar and then the HDMI output from your soundbar into the HDMI (ARC) input into your TV. Make sure everything is off when doing this. ARC stands for audio return channel. You can google it and get more info if desired.

Option 2:
Plug the HDMI cable from your PS4 into your HDMI input in your TV and then if your TV has an HDMI output you can plug that into your HDMI input into your soundbar. If your TV doesn't have an HDMI output like mine, then use your digital audio out - which will either be optical or digital coaxial. The digital coaxial looks like a regular RCA type of connector, but it's ORANGE on the inside. With this method, my soundbar only had an optical input, and my TV only had a digital coaxial output, so I had to go to Fry's and buy a digital coax in to optical out adapter. 

By the way, TV speakers are just put in the TV for convenience. As you probably know, it's not meant to use the TV with their factory speakers. The soundbar sounds so much better. The higher end Yamaha's sound great! The best audio will come from a home theater system which will cost a lot more money. The soundbar option is the bang for the buck.

Take Care!


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Aaron139 said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> The TV is a Bush 50 inch 1080p LED


Please look on the back of the TV for the actual model number.


----------

